# Political threads READ



## NaphtaliPress

Folks,
I am not moving any more threads to Politics and Government. If you start a thread about politics or one of the candidates in an open forum, I'm simply going to delete it. Other moderators, consider this permission to do likewise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Bump. Revised; read the above as "if you post a P&G post anywhere but P&G" it will deleted".


----------



## NaphtaliPress

*BUMP*!
Okay, for those of you that haven't seen this or "don't get it" yet; anything remotely construed as political that is posted anywhere but in the politics and government forum is going to be deleted without notice. This includes speculations (also known as conspiracies) about the government. If someone is a repeat offender they will start earning some infractions; enough infractions, will result in suspension from the board for some period of time .


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Bump.
If you find you cannot post to P&G contact a moderator. Do not post something in another forum and ask a moderator to move it.
It will simply be deleted.

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 08:58:37 EST-----

bump


----------



## Prufrock

*Bump*

As a general rule, if the topic of a thread is our President Obama or other members of our government, it does not belong in General Discussions; it should go in the Politics and Government forum. If the thread is subsequently not approved for posting, there is a reason for that. It should not go to the General Discussions forum.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

And read this; since I can't bump a P&G thread on Lord's days.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f33/p-g-forum-re-opened-under-new-parameters-49059/#post629153


----------

